# Haybar- Anybody want to know how to make their own?



## wizoz (16 March 2008)

Also in NL.  Today I got my lovely husband to make me a haybar for my stable using a rubber mat, some batten, screws and penny washers. We actually made 2 haybars from one mat and it cost me a max of £40! And here is the result


----------



## sillygillyhorse (16 March 2008)

That is a really brilliant way to do a haybar, love the idea of using the rubber matting as tough enough but nothing for the horse to hurt itself on.


----------



## merlinsquest (16 March 2008)

Do you screw the mat onto the battons and then the batons onto the wall???

Looks brill 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  and as said sooooooo safe!!!


----------



## wizoz (17 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Do you screw the mat onto the battons and then the batons onto the wall???


[/ QUOTE ]

Screw the batten onto the wall first, then screw the mat on to the batten, using the penny washers so that the screws don't go straight through the mat.


----------



## Haniki (17 March 2008)

Great idea - was it a cow mat from Mole Vally Farmers?


----------



## wizoz (17 March 2008)

Yes, the cheapest one you can buy


----------



## henryhorn (18 March 2008)

Brilliant idea, I will be showing P this and dropping hints, I am fed up with filling heavy nets an stinking of haylage..


----------



## wizoz (18 March 2008)

I also bought a compost bag as Boo's hay needs to be soaked. I put holes in the bottom, fill it up with hay, wet it, leave it to drain then drag it to his stable, it's a great idea


----------



## rachelandcassie (19 March 2008)

much better than a haybar imo! i'd love one! can you tell me the measurements?


----------



## PapaFrita (20 March 2008)

Excellent idea!!


----------



## Lizzz (28 February 2010)

Heyyyy
Just came across this thread, i would also like to know the measurments! thankyou


----------



## alsxx (28 February 2010)

Oh that is brilliant!! Have been meaning to buy one as my boy is so messy and drags his hay into his bed!

Would be interested too in knowing measurements. Thanks!


----------



## Cliqmo (30 June 2011)

Wow, massively impressed with this!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bumblelion (30 June 2011)

Really good idea! I'v been planning on buying my two one each! I'd like to know the measurements too please! Thankyou!


----------



## soulfull (1 July 2011)

sister and I built one exactly the same way last year.  It has been moved 3 times and still going strong!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 July 2011)

these are good to you can leave in stable  as plastic no sharp edges  great for soaking hay and then drag in stable saves mess  and builders merchant sells them  they also very good as water troughs









http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...a=X&ei=Ha0NTteaBs-A-waI1ejRDQ&ved=0CFIQ8wIwAA


----------



## onemoretime (1 July 2011)

wizoz said:



			Also in NL.  Today I got my lovely husband to make me a haybar for my stable using a rubber mat, some batten, screws and penny washers. We actually made 2 haybars from one mat and it cost me a max of £40! And here is the result 
	
	
		
		
	


	




















Click to expand...

Does it have any base to it or does the hay go down to the floor.  It looks brilliant by the way.


----------



## 9tails (1 July 2011)

Haybars don't have a base inside.  The scraps fall to the floor and can be swept away, otherwise there could be mouldy smelly hay trapped at the bottom.

I think this is an excellent idea and may make one myself...


----------



## Kat (3 July 2011)

Fab idea, might try this as I worry about horse getting caught on a net but she is sooooooo messy!


----------



## LMR (3 July 2011)

The haybar have a half base so the scraps can fall down and be swept away while the other hay sits off the floor. would also love to know the measurements as I have a haybar now and i love it. but cant afford another one for my new pony


----------

